# Name that tune... from Big Bang Theory :)



## NameTheseTunes

Name the piece Leonard and Lesley play together in the "The Hamburger Postulate" episode of The Big Bang Theory! First one to answer correctly gets a satisfying sense of pride for having helped someone who has been bothered by this question for a week 

To hear it on Youtube, click here.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## paulchristensen

Did anyone identify the classical piece from "The Hamburger Postulate" episode of The Big Bang Theory?


----------



## Pugg

paulchristensen said:


> Did anyone identify the classical piece from "The Hamburger Postulate" episode of The Big Bang Theory?


Apparently not, otherwise someone should have post the answer.
Did you checked the ImDB?


----------



## ldiat

i dont know about the music but i do think Leonard and Leslie were both on the old "roseanne" show. she was roseannes daughter and Leonard was her boyfriend. cool huh?


----------



## kikuša

I think it was the Faulkner - springtime.


----------

